# [résolu]Touchpad logitech k400 pas de tap-to-click

## cinzilla

Bonjour

Depuis quelques jours je rencontre un probleme d'activation du tap-to-click  avec mon k400. Le probleme est survenu alors que j'utilisais les pilotes evdev (par erreur). J'ai voulu passer sous libinput, mais j'ai toujours le meme soucis. J'ai pourtant créer un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-libinput.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

     Identifier "libinput touchpad catchall"

     MatchIsTouchpad "on"

     MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

     Driver "libinput"

     Option "Tapping" "on"

EndSection

```

Sans resultat. A noter que se probleme n'est arriver que recement.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je n'ai pas ce clavier, mais j'utilise aussi libinput pour mon touchpad:

```
Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "touchpad"

    Driver "libinput"

    MatchIsTouchpad "on"

    Option "Tapping" "on"

    Option "TappingButtonMap" "lrm"

EndSection
```

----------

## cinzilla

Désolé de repondre si tard, alors j'ai 2 clavier k400 une ancienne version qui elle fonctionne correctement y compris le tap-to-click et la nouvelle version qui me fait se probleme. J'ai pensé tester mon ancien clavier en voyant que j'avais lememe soucis sous une autre distribution à noter aussi que de temps en temps le tap-to-click fonctionne

EDIT :

Ok j'ai trouvé la solution... Alors pour ceux que ca interresse, lorsque l'on fait fn+clic-droit ca desactive le tap-to-click.

Etant donné que j'utilise la touche win dans i3, et que celle ci se trouve a coté de la touche fn, j'avais du desactiver par megarde en voulont deplacer une fenetre  :Smile: 

----------

